# Repainting a bezel



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Does anybody have any hints or tips on repainting the numbers and dots and lines on this seiko monster bezel










I have read than thinned model paints are good and two methods I have read about are cover the area with paint wait to dry then scrape off using something plastic this will leave the sunken paint untouched. The other method is a fine toothpick really good eyesight and plenty of patience

Any other ideas anyone

Cheers John


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

humbrol modelers enamel, just fill the number etc, leave for 5 mins then wipe off the excess with a lint free cloth and some white spirit, if it takes some paint out of a number its easy to touch up, give enamel 24hrs to dry

if you send it up with the rest of the stuff i will do the lume pip for you :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

jsud2002 said:


> Does anybody have any hints or tips on repainting the numbers and dots and lines on this seiko monster bezel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have used model paints , the enamel type with good results.
You don't have to be to fussy as you say you can remove any excess when dry , but i would advise against covering the whole thing.

I would also use a model makers small brush


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

cheers guys I will give it a go , just need to decide what colour to go now :biggrin:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Be adventurous!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> cheers guys I will give it a go , just need to decide what colour to go now :biggrin:


 Barbie Pink :yes:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bruce said:


> Barbie Pink :yes:


 do you have any going spare Bruce ?? :biggrin:










This is the watch the bezel will be gong on I was thinking of maybe going a bright Blue


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> do you have any going spare Bruce ?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 personally i would go for a baby blue / pastel blue


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> cheers guys I will give it a go , just need to decide what colour to go now :biggrin:


 Bright pink.

Quick hijack...apologies. Would these model paints also be suitable for painting dials?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> Would these model paints also be suitable for painting dials?


 if you used a modelers air gun maybe, but you would lose any text or markers

just dont copy this Muppet :laugh:


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Bruce said:


> if you used a modelers air gun maybe, but you would lose any text or markers
> 
> just dont copy this Muppet :laugh:


 lol.....thank's Bruce, the dial has been taken back to bare metal. So essentially a nice clean slate.....whether what I want it too look works is another story.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> lol.....thank's Bruce, the dial has been taken back to bare metal. So essentially a nice clean slate.....whether what I want it too look works is another story.


 it a really hard thing to do, a dial needs to be perfect, any fault really stands out, i have tried various ways for years with little success

the best cheapest way i found was and oil paint based water slide transfer, but they are expensive and the home made inkjet printer ones are not chemically stable enough and degrade very fast

i guess its like anything..... the long hard way is always best :wink:

good luck though.....show us the results :thumbsup:


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Bruce said:


> it a really hard thing to do, a dial needs to be perfect, any fault really stands out, i have tried various ways for years with little success
> 
> the best cheapest way i found was and oil paint based water slide transfer, but they are expensive and the home made inkjet printer ones are not chemically stable enough and degrade very fast
> 
> ...


 Cheers Bruce, I'm hoping that the years I spent as a youth spray painting various car parts for friends will help. I think the most important thing when trying projects like this, is patience, and allowing things to properly dry!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> Cheers Bruce, I'm hoping that the years I spent as a youth spray painting various car parts for friends will help. I think the most important thing when trying projects like this, is patience, and allowing things to properly dry!


 and a dust free environment, you get one spek of dust and its all for nothing :sadwalk:

sorry ........not trying to put you off :laugh:


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Bruce said:


> and a dust free environment, you get one spek of dust and its all for nothing :sadwalk:
> 
> sorry ........not trying to put you off :laugh:


 Not putting me off, I've learnt that the hard. I was spraying a spoiler for a mates Peugeot 205, when I finished I noticed some dust specks in the corner. Gutted, as I had to re-sand and start again.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> Not putting me off, I've learnt that the hard. I was spraying a spoiler for a mates Peugeot 205, when I finished I noticed some dust specks in the corner. Gutted, as I had to re-sand and start again.


 i feel your pain :laugh:


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i feel your pain :laugh:


 What I will be battling with now though, is the little fingers of a mischievous daughter.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

SilentBob said:


> What I will be battling with now though, is the little fingers of a mischievous daughter.


 Let me touch I want to touch oooooooo shiny thing lol


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> What I will be battling with now though, is the little fingers of a mischievous daughter.


 got 2 of them when my youngest was3 she got hold of some of my post office red paint........we thought she was bleeding to death :swoon:


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> Let me touch I want to touch oooooooo shiny thing lol


 If it's not hers, she wants it. Always goes straight for the plug sockets, mobile phones, tablets. Dive bombs for them, I've never seen such a quick turn of pace on a 1 year old.



Bruce said:


> got 2 of them when my youngest was3 she got hold of some of my post office red paint........we thought she was bleeding to death :swoon:


 Can imagine that was a pretty hairy moment......but quickly rectified when it all washed off to reveal zero wounds.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> If it's not hers, she wants it. Always goes straight for the plug sockets, mobile phones, tablets. Dive bombs for them, I've never seen such a quick turn of pace on a 1 year old.
> 
> Can imagine that was a pretty hairy moment......but quickly rectified when it all washed off to reveal zero wounds.


 it was, strangely my eldest would never touch anything without asking


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Bruce said:


> it was, strangely my eldest would never touch anything without asking


 The sensible one.......I can't see mine being like that. When I tell her no, she turns, smiles and goes straight back to it. Monster. :taz: But she makes me laugh so much, I let her off.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> The sensible one.......I can't see mine being like that. When I tell her no, she turns, smiles and goes straight back to it. Monster. :taz: But she makes me laugh so much, I let her off.


 yes " THE SMILE " a defenseless weapon :yes:


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

As above I have used enamel model paint and also one of the girls black nail varnish

a quick wipe over when dry with a lint free cloth and some acetone (or nail varnish remover)


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

lewie said:


> As above I have used enamel model paint and also one of the girls black nail varnish


 My stepdaughter has a lot of nail varnish might be worth seeing what colours she has


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

green?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> My stepdaughter has a lot of nail varnish might be worth seeing what colours she has


 pink sparkly barbie doll :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bruce said:


> pink sparkly barbie doll :thumbsup:


 I have already asked you once if you have any going spare and you didnt reply artytime:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I have already asked you once if you have any going spare and you didnt reply artytime:


 yessssssss but i neeed it :blush:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> My stepdaughter has a lot of nail varnish might be worth seeing what colours she has


 Oh I can just imagine that conversation -

jsud2002 - Have you got any nail varnish I can borrow?

Stepdaughter - Ok??? Mum he's asking to borrow my nail varnish again :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> Oh I can just imagine that conversation -
> 
> jsud2002 - Have you got any nail varnish I can borrow?
> 
> Stepdaughter - Ok??? Mum he's asking to borrow my nail varnish again :laugh:


 Certainly wont be painting my toes lol

as it happens the conversation went well and she gave me a funky green / blue (think I caught her in a good mood , sorry I meant a RARE good mood )

Was that you @Bruce on BGT


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Certainly wont be painting my toes lol
> 
> as it happens the conversation went well and she gave me a funky green / blue (think I caught her in a good mood , sorry I meant a RARE good mood )


 funky green is SOOOOOOOOOO last year


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I think its pretty lol


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I think its pretty lol


 thats the sort of baby blue i was on about :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh so you like it now eh !! Lol :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Oh so you like it now eh !! Lol :laugh:


 didnt say i liked it :nono: just that it would suit your eyes [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

here we are all finished


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> here we are all finished


 thats all right ...like it :yes:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I built up about 3 layers of nail polish then left it for twenty minutes and wiped off excess with nail polish remover , sent the wife in stepdaughters room as I didnt dare venture into it she has a floordrobe


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

did she get her floorobe from IKea by any chance? my daughter has one too :biggrin:


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Is there a reason you painted the pip?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

lewie said:


> Is there a reason you painted the pip?


 The what ?? Is that the little triangle bit at the 12 mark ?


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> The what ?? Is that the little triangle bit at the 12 mark ?


 Yes it should have a lumed pip in it


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

The pip was missing so I just painted over where it should have been


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> The pip was missing so I just painted over where it should have been


 its just a blob of lume powder mixed in clear glue...easy replaced


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bruce said:


> its just a blob of lume powder mixed in clear glue...easy replaced


 Shall I add it to your list of "to do's" :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Shall I add it to your list of "to do's" :laugh:


 if you wish............i did offer :wink:


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Use clear nail varnish as a binder with the lume powder


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

lewie said:


> Use clear nail varnish as a binder with the lume powder


 i use 2 pack resin glue, it gives a better bond to the metal, clear varnish is good for hands though :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Silly question but would it help my newly paibted beszel if I was to very delicately apply some moddelers varnish over where I have painted . Or just leave as is with the nail varnish being strong enough ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Silly question but would it help my newly paibted beszel if I was to very delicately apply some moddelers varnish over where I have painted . Or just leave as is with the nail varnish being strong enough ?


 leave well alone, it shouldnt come out even if knocked as it sits below the level of the bezel


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bruce said:


> leave well alone, it shouldnt come out even if knocked as it sits below the level of the bezel


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> here we are all finished


 Looks ace.....but still think bright pink would have been better :biggrin:


----------

